# Hobelformen für gespliesste Bambusruten???



## BEMI (16. Januar 2012)

Hallo Leute
Ich spiele mit dem gedanken mir eine gespliesste Bambusrute zu bauen.
Nur weiß ich leider nicht wo ich solch eine spezielle Hobelform (siehe Link) für die herstellung der eizelnen Blankteile herbekomme.|kopfkrat
Wäre schön wenn mir jemand da weiterhelfen könnte.

http://www.staangebauer.lu/Images/Huwel01_index.jpg

Gruß BEMI|wavey:


----------



## Tino (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hobelformen für gespliesste Bambusruten???*

Guckst du hier:http://www.hmdif.de/Hobel-8-1127-f.htm


----------



## kati48268 (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hobelformen für gespliesste Bambusruten???*

|bigeyes
Mach auf jeden Fall viele Fotos, Aufzeichnungen,... auf deutsch, einen tollen Bericht draus!


----------



## volkerm (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hobelformen für gespliesste Bambusruten???*

Ich will Dir nicht die Motivation nehmen.
Aber an Bambus würde zumindest ich mich ohne Lehrgang nicht wagen.
Bei Interesse an einem Kurs würde ich mich mal bei der Fliegenfraktion umsehen.


----------



## volker1960 (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hobelformen für gespliesste Bambusruten???*



Tino schrieb:


> Guckst du hier:http://www.hmdif.de/Hobel-8-1127-f.htm



@Tino
ich glaube er sucht nicht Hobel - daß ist nicht so das Problem - sondern die Formen zum Hobeln.

...und da fängt der Spaß an. Kaum zu kriegen und Neupreis bei Stahlformen Richtung 3000 €, wenn ich mich recht entsinne.

Es gibt nur 20 000 Fliegenfischer in Germany und von denen fischt nur eine Minderheit Gesplieste. Somit gibt es nur wenig Rutenbauer und noch weniger die Tonkin verarbeiten. Und damit auch wenig Bedarf an Hobelformen.

Die billigste Variante ist beim Gespliestenbauer in der Werkstatt mit zu arbeiten.

Trotzdem viel Erfolg.

Tigt lines
Volker


----------



## BEMI (20. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hobelformen für gespliesste Bambusruten???*

Danke für die Infos#6#6,
3000 € Sind schon ne menge Geld. Vor allem wenn man dass mit den Gespließten nur mal ausprobieren will.
Aber trotzdem ich werde mal weiter nachforschen und sehen ob man die Formen vieleicht gebraucht billiger bekommt.
Vieleicht findet sich ja auch eine Anleitung um die Formen selber zu bauen oder so.

Gruß BEMI


----------



## Locke4865 (20. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hobelformen für gespliesste Bambusruten???*

versuchs mal hier da wird dir geholfen


----------



## BEMI (20. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hobelformen für gespliesste Bambusruten???*

Vielen Dank @ Locke !!!


----------



## jflyfish (20. April 2012)

*AW: Hobelformen für gespliesste Bambusruten???*

Moin, ich hab das erst jetzt gesehen und will mal kurz drauf antworten. Hier im Forum gibts ZUMA und mich, die Bambusruten bauen. 
In Kürze:

Will man nur mal eine Rute bauen, denn empfiehlt sich einen Kurs zu machen, an dessen Ende man eine Gespließte mit nach Hause nehmen kann (diese Kurse werden von einigen Rutenbauern angeboten). Alternativ kann man sogenannte PMQ (Poor Mans Quad, quadratischer Querschnitt aus 2 Bambusstreifen) ganz ohne Hobelform machen. Haben wir in Kiel gerade gemeinschaftlich  gemacht. Dafür braucht man nur einen Hobel (50€), ein Heißluft  Gebläse  und eine Arbeitsplatte in ausreichender Länge. Übliches Werkstattgedöns vorausgesetzt. 

Will man mehr, dann kann man eine Hobelform kaufen (<1000€), selber machen nach Penrose, oder sich basteln lassen. 

Der Arbeitsaufwand pro Rute liegt bei 40 -60 Stunden je nach Ausstattung der Rute (deshalb ist so ein Kurs nicht an einem We zu absolvieren). PMQ dauert 2 Tage bis zum Blank (für einen Anfänger).

TL, jfl


----------



## Franky (20. April 2012)

*AW: Hobelformen für gespliesste Bambusruten???*

Oh wie schick - ich sehe eine ZWEITEILIGE Rute... :q:q:q
Vor sowas hab ich echt Respekt! Insbesondere, nachdem ich mal eine 3-teilige "Posenrute" (gespliesst) in jämmerlichstem Zustand (verbogen, vergammelt) von einem Nachbarn bekam (der die wiederum von seinem Opa geerbt hat). 
War leider ein Todeskandidat - irreparabel...


----------

